# Algea



## sporty (Nov 5, 2007)

any ideas as to get a build up algea of my aluminium Tracker boat.


----------



## pbw (Nov 5, 2007)

You want it to grow on the boat? 

I know in fish tank leaving the lights on for days do.


----------



## sporty (Nov 5, 2007)

:lol: Sorry, I want to get it Off !!!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 5, 2007)

How bad is it? Any pics?


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2007)

sporty said:


> :lol: Sorry, I want to get it Off !!!!!!



Sporty,
Welcome to the site..I see you have met our resident Comedian.

To remove algae, I would use a pressure washer and a scothcbrite scouring pad. As long as your aluminum is not painted.

Or you can use this product called Nautical Ease

https://www.nauticalease.com/products/aluminum.htm

I have never used it myself, but from what I read on the net it works really well.


----------



## sporty (Nov 5, 2007)

I have tried a pressure washer with soap additives, however being up north I am not sure of any one carrying some products. As well some products are not allowed over the border. Laugh on !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sporty (Nov 5, 2007)

I believe it is painted


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 5, 2007)

Try bleach


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2007)

esquired said:


> Try bleach



Not concentrated I would assume. Maybe like 25 percent to start?


----------



## sporty (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks , I will try it when it warms up here .


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2007)

sporty said:


> Thanks , I will try it when it warms up here .



Sporty,
Do you fish for Pike?


----------



## sporty (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes I do . We have a pike toure at the lake every August. Out of 5 years running I have won three times , the others I have been just under the winner . the combination was trolling , bottom bouncing a crawler harness with a strip of beef heart . *I hope those that attend that **tournament are not reading this* !! When I want action I troll a little faster or visit areas that I know hold Pike. I camp at the lake for 2 1/2 months so I do go out targeting pike only. Always trying something different that will bring in the big one at the tournament.

I must say that this site is great > it appears as thou guys here actually care and like helping others that love fishing . Hats off


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2007)

The guys here are great for sure! You will have to post some pics of those toothy animals. A goal of mine is to Pike Fish up in Canada! I have an Uncle in Toronto but I want to go into the remote wilderness. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 6, 2007)

sporty said:


> Thanks , I will try it when it warms up here .




I have to ask: What's your definition of "when it warms up" where you live? My idea of warm is 70 degrees and above!


----------



## Nickk (Nov 6, 2007)

sporty said:


> Thanks , I will try it when it warms up here .




got it, we'll check back in June :shock: :lol:


----------



## sporty (Nov 6, 2007)

Wilderness ??   You may go north a few hours from Toronto for the large Pike . Or Saskatchewan ( north ) for big one's as well.
My lake, an occassional 12 pounder even thou larger ones have been seen by divers. My lake actually was a river at one time that was damed
up , about 12 miles long , holds eyes which is stocked every 4 years, pike.perch,suckers,white fish.. This year a number of white fish floated to the top . Some say it is a result of the heat and the lack of oxygen in the water . :roll: :roll:


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 6, 2007)

I haven't tried it so I take no credit (nor blame) but I've heard that toilet bowl cleaner works well - Tidy Bowl liquid I assume......


----------



## sporty (Nov 7, 2007)

:roll: Thanks , All I know is that it doesn't look very nice .


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 7, 2007)

The Tidy Bowl or the algea.....


----------



## sporty (Nov 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Love this site lots of humour.. :wink: :wink: :wink: 

The algae of course. Any :idea: :idea: :idea: 'S


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 7, 2007)

I was sorta thinking it was the algea, but I didn't want to assume anything....you know the rest of that story I'm sure


----------



## sporty (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks if it warms up to day above 0 degrees I'm going to try some bleach. I'll let you know if it works :!:


----------



## sporty (Feb 13, 2008)

I asked my bud at a boat dealership some time ago about the removal of algea. He finally found a product and tested it on his trade in's. It works great on all boats even if they are painted. All you do is spray it on ,leave it for 20 minutes then pressure wash it off. No damage.
The product is called Pro Rust Out . It is used by the plumbing industry for cleaning out pipes etc.
I'll be using it this spring when it's nice and warm


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Sporty - I guess that CLR (the same sort of thing) woudl work as well then. I will give it a try


----------



## sporty (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck but trust me I tried I thought everything on the market and NOTHING worked with out alot of scrubbing . Even with that it never came close to removing the green.


----------



## gvguwec (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a simpler and even cheeper alternative to the previously mentioned products. Concentrated Simple Green Cleaner. Just wet down the boat. Spray it on and Scrub with a tire brush or similar plastic bristle brush and then rinse away. I have some pictures on my home computer of my uncles boat that I cleaned up for letting me use it one summer. There are some shots in there that has half the transom cleaned and half still algae filled just for effect. This was on a painted boat. 

I have had lots of trouble getting the algae off straight aluminum such as pontoon runners etc. I have been able to remove the algae but never the stain on unpainted aluminim so if anyone has a solution for that I would be glad to hear it.


----------



## gvguwec (Feb 27, 2008)

Kind of forgot about posting the pics... they are up in my gallery 

Here is a sample


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow Huge difference! I got a gallon of the stuff from Wally world.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 27, 2008)

I will give that a try - Simple Green is all I use on the boat becuase it is environmentally friendly and non-toxic, so no worries about polluting or getting fined


----------

